# D&D Book Acronyms



## Pasus Nauran (Mar 30, 2005)

I haven't been able to find anything on the net, so I was wondering if someone can enlighten me as to all the acronyms (short forms) used for WotC D&D books (3rd edition and 3.5e)? Here are the ones I know for sure:

BoED = Book of Exhalted Deeds
BoVD = Book of Vile Darkness
DMG = Dungeon Master's Guide
FRCS = Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
MM = Monsters Manual
MM2 = Monsters Manual II
MM3 = Monsters Manual III
MoF = Magic of Faerun
PHB = Players Handbook
RoD = Races of Destiny
RoS = Races of Stone
RoW = Races of the Wild

Thanks!


----------



## Voadam (Mar 30, 2005)

*some more common ones*

T&B = Tome and Blood
CW = Complete Warrior
CA = Complete Arcane
CD = Complete Divine
FRCS = Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
DDG = Deities and Demigods
MoP = Manual of the Planes
OA = Oriental Adventures
UA = unearthed Arcana


----------



## Ryltar (Mar 30, 2005)

XPH - Expanded Psionics Handbook
PGtF - Player's Guide to Faerûn
LoD - Lords of Darkness
SM - Silver Marches, IYKWIMAITYD 
DDG - Deities and Demigods
CAdv - Complete Adventurer
CDiv - Complete Divine
CArc - Complete Arcane

[edit] Yarr.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 30, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> T&B = Tome and Blood



S&F = Sword and Fist
S&S = Song and Silence
DotF = Defenders of the Faith
MotW = Masters of the Wild




			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> CW = Complete Warrior
> CA = Complete Arcane
> CD = Complete Divine



CV = Complete Adventurer



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> FRCS = Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting



RoF = Races of Faerun
CSQ = City of the Spider Queen
UE = The Unapproachable East
SS = The Shining South
SM = The Silver Marches


----------



## Voadam (Mar 30, 2005)

FF = Fiend Folio
MotW = Masters of the Wild
S&F = Sword and Fist
S&S = Song and Silence


----------



## thorian (Mar 30, 2005)

MaF = Magic of Faerun
MoF = Monsters of Faerun


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 30, 2005)

KoK = Kingdoms of Kalamar (Setting)
KoKPH = Kingdoms of Kalamar Players Handbook


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Mar 30, 2005)

ECS = Eberron Campaign Setting
S:CoT = Sharn: City of Towers

CotSQ = City of the Spider Queen (I've seen it more often this way than CSQ)

DMG2 = Dungeon Masters Guide 2, upcoming release


----------



## Gez (Mar 30, 2005)

Here are the ones I use:

PH or PHB = Player's Handbook
DMG = Dungeon Master's Guide
FRCS = Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
ECS = Eberron Campaign Setting
SCoT, S:CoT = Sharn: City of Towers
MM = Monsters Manual
FF = Fiend Folio
MM2 = Monsters Manual II
MM3 = Monsters Manual III
MC:MoF = Monster Compendium: Monsters of Faerûn
MoF = Magic of Faerûn
F&P = Faiths & Pantheons
EPH = Expanded Psionics Handbook (most people use XPH, but I don't like using X as an initial for Ex).
SaSp = Savage Species. I could use SS, but I think that "Sasp" has a nicer ring to it.
CoAd, CoAr, CoDi, CoWa = Complete Adventurer, Arcane, Divine, Warrior.
S&F, DotF, T&B, S&S, MotW = Sword & Fist, Defenders of the Faith, Tome & Blood, Song & Silence, Masters of the Wild.
PsiH, PsiHB = Psionics Handbook (unexpanded)
PlnH, PlnHB = Planar Handbook
MotP = Manual of the Planes
MH = Miniatures Handbook
OA = Oriental Adventures
CC = Creature Catalog
CC1, CC2, CC3, CCR = Creature Collection, Creature Collection II: Grotesque Menagerie, Creature Collection III: Savage Menagerie, Creature Collection Revised.
R&R1, R&R2 = Relics & Rituals 1 and 2, respectively.
DDM = D&D Miniatures
Hong = Horribly obnoxious 'net guy.

Generally speaking, Bo means Book of. For example:
BoEM1, 2, or 3 = Book of Eldritch Might 1, 2, or 3
CBEM, CBoEM = Complete Book of Eldritch Might
BoHM1 or 2 = Book of Hallowed Might
BoIM = Book of Iron Might
BoF = Book of Fiends
BoVD, BoED = Book of Vile Darkness, Book of Exalted Deeds.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 30, 2005)

Ooh, don't forget the granddaddy of them all, the infamous...

*RttToEE*

...Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil!



Someday I want to play a Star Wars game with a Wookiee named Rtttoee.  He'd have ochre fur.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 30, 2005)

I always used:
CAd for Complete Adventurer
CAr for Complete Arcane.


----------



## Zappo (Mar 31, 2005)

BoEF: Book of Erotic Fantasy

(...what?  )


----------



## diaglo (Mar 31, 2005)

Zappo said:
			
		

> BoEF: Book of Erotic Fantasy
> 
> (...what?  )




the book of Elf pr0n.



3.x  = 3.11ed for workgroups

if you goto the WotC site they used to have a list of the abbrv. on the message board try *trollbill*'s dictionary.


----------



## Turjan (Mar 31, 2005)

Pasus Nauran said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to find anything on the net, so I was wondering if someone can enlighten me as to all the acronyms (short forms) used for WotC D&D books (3rd edition and 3.5e)? Here are the ones I know for sure:
> 
> BoED = Book of Exhalted Deeds
> BoVD = Book of Vile Darkness
> ...



WotC themselves often use different acronyms for some of the books you listed. They have lists of acronyms in their books. Two examples for different use:

BV = Book of Vile Darkness
Mag = Magic of Faerun

You are probably capable of finding out yourself what EL, FP, FF, LD, Mon, PF, Rac, SK, Una or Und stand for .


----------



## Pasus Nauran (Mar 31, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> if you goto the WotC site they used to have a list of the abbrv. on the message board try *trollbill*'s dictionary.




Do you have a direct link? There have been "slight problems" with WotC messageboard search engine (read: it isn't functioning) for a while now... at least for me.

Thanks for all the help, everyone. I needed this information for my SSA-X2 D&D Character Sheet, as I wanted to make sure I was usin recognizeable acronyms.

Does anyone have the acronyms for the following:

 - Frostburn
 - Sandstorm
 - Draconomicon

Thanks again!


----------



## diaglo (Mar 31, 2005)

the dictionary from wotc: http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=46916


----------



## Gez (Mar 31, 2005)

Turjan said:
			
		

> You are probably capable of finding out yourself what EL, FP, FF, LD, Mon, PF, Rac, SK, Una or Und stand for .




I'll guess Epic Level Handbook, Faiths & Pantheons, Fiend Folio, Lords of Darkness, Monsters of Faerûn, Players' Guide to Faerûn, Races of Faerûn, Serpent Kingdoms, Unapproachable East, Underdark.

Because it's mostly the FR books that references so many other books. Core sourcebooks usually avoid referring to more than a handful (like psionics, vile, exalted, and maybe the bestiaries).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Pasus Nauran said:
			
		

> - Frostburn
> - Sandstorm
> - Draconomicon



Hm.  FrB, SaS, Drn?


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Mar 31, 2005)

WLD = The World's Largest Dungeon
DLCS = Dragonlance Campaign Setting


----------



## Jolly Giant (Apr 1, 2005)

V:M = Vikings D20: Midgard
V:BM = Vikings D20: Beyond Midgard
V:R = Vikings D20: Ragnarok


----------



## DMH (Apr 1, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> UA = unearthed Arcana




I wonder what their in house acronym for Urban Arcana is? Or is it UA and Unearthed Arcana is UAr?


----------



## Mark Plemmons (Apr 1, 2005)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> KoK = Kingdoms of Kalamar (Setting)
> KoKPH = Kingdoms of Kalamar Players Handbook




Technically, our writer's design guidelines say:

KoK = Kingdoms of Kalamar
KCS = (Kingdoms of) Kalamar Campaign Setting
KPG = (Kingdoms of) Kalamar Player's Guide


----------



## Turjan (Apr 1, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> I'll guess Epic Level Handbook, Faiths & Pantheons, Fiend Folio, Lords of Darkness, Monsters of Faerûn, Players' Guide to Faerûn, Races of Faerûn, Serpent Kingdoms, Unapproachable East, Underdark.
> 
> Because it's mostly the FR books that references so many other books. Core sourcebooks usually avoid referring to more than a handful (like psionics, vile, exalted, and maybe the bestiaries).



That's all right . This is only part of the books that get referenced in 'Lost Empires of Faerun', and they use these acronyms as superscripts to monsters, spells, etc. within the whole text. It's good that they always give at least substitutes for the monsters.


----------

